# Tech support needs to go to school



## gsusser (Jul 4, 2002)

I can almost forgive 1 senior techie for being clueless, but it seems like the whole dept. is on a brain time-out. Getting back to a BUG [721] I talked about before --- my 8 year old recorded a password protected channel and was able to view the recording without being prompted for a password. Tech support maintains this is not a bug and that there is no way to password protect recordings on the hard disk. Oh yeah? Then why are they able to do this on the 501? I said the same thing to the tekkies and their response was they were not familiar with my contention. Did anyone notice that Dish can be a little infuriating? ..:blush:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> Did anyone notice that Dish can be a little infuriating?


Unfortunately this can be said for 98% of the big companies out there. 

If you notice with your 721 there came a sheet of paper that mentioned that Parental controls may not work. (I guess they noticed that bug before the units were shipped)


----------



## gsusser (Jul 4, 2002)

On a slightly different note - why is it that they were able to resolve this problem and the problem with switching to live programming when recording with the 501, and they released the 721 with the same bugs? I'm no engineer and there may be a very valid reason, but at this point I'm scratching my head.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gsusser _
> *On a slightly different note - why is it that they were able to resolve this problem and the problem with switching to live programming when recording with the 501, and they released the 721 with the same bugs? I'm no engineer and there may be a very valid reason, but at this point I'm scratching my head. *


FWIW, the 721 runs on LINUX so it's a different code & a first for E*. But you're right, you would think some members of the team would have at least checked with the 501 team to find out what updates & bug fixes they had to do initially.

As for Tech Support at the call center you just have to realize that a lot of the CSRs there have never even installed a system much less ever used the latest equipment. They're usually working off of trouble-shooting scripts that some of them don't even understand. You'd be amazed how many times they tell customers to unhook everything & start over or to get up on the roof & move their dish! Eventually, they usually resort to referring the cust to a full-service local retailer for help & lead them to believe he'll do it for nothing or next to nothing regardless of the fact that they didn't buy from him!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I have found that the advanced tech support (regular tech support transfers you there when they have no answers) are a lot better, maybe they can be more helpful. They seem pretty good with the 721


----------

